# Richard Dawkins



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 9, 2007)

Here he is again - http://www.metro.co.uk/fame/interviews/article.html?in_article_id=52341&in_page_id=11


----------



## Devin (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure that in some fields this guy is brilliant. However, in this interview, he really shows just how ignorant and illogical he is. If he was forced to debate a learned Christian (especially a presup), he would probably be crying by the end of the debate.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 9, 2007)

Devin said:


> (especially a presup)



What is one of them?


----------



## Devin (Jun 9, 2007)

That was short for presuppositionalist. Most of his arguments were built on the sand of his weak presuppositions, and a presup would challenge that.


----------



## caddy (Jun 9, 2007)

I found this to be telling. James Sire--who is not a _Presupp_ Guy wrote of a direct encounter he had with Richard Dawkins, author of _The Blind Watchmaker_ and promoter of evolution by natural causes only. He had given a lecture on the nature of science, comparing his academic understanding with those of astrologers and the British tabloids. Sire was in the audience. In a formal question-and-answer session, He asked him why he did not compare his view of science to that of design scientist Michael Behe. Dawkins replied, "Well, Behe believes in God."

He paused for a moment to let that sink in. Then he added, "And besides that Michael Behe is lazy." He went on to say that the "irreducible complexities" Behe finds in the biosphere are not necessarily irreducilby complex. He should be looking for the explanation for how these complex structures could have been formed by natural "evolutionary pathways."

** Hello, and we say EVERYONE doesn't have Presuppositions? Hmmmm ***

When Sire pointed out that this was _argumentum ad hominem ( _argument against the man ), Dawkins said, "Yes," but then went on to emphasize just how lazy Behe is.

Another man in the audience then said, "Professor Dawkins, I wonder if you know the problem we have here in the U.S. with people who want creation taught in the classroom." The specific question Sire asked never did get answered. Behe was, of course, not present.


----------

